# Do you think she is pregnant?



## houseofelrond (Apr 30, 2009)

Meet susie  
























a bad picture 









any thoughts? She'd have another 3-4weeks if she's where I think she is.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

She looks a bit wide.  Are her nipples larger and pinker? Also watch for the area around the nipples to become prominent and less furry. Good luck.


----------



## houseofelrond (Apr 30, 2009)

Her nipples did suddenly appear pinker and larger which is I'm guesstimating to be the '3 week' stage of pinking up?


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

That's what it sounds like.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Gah! :luv She looks adorable, like a sweet little love of a cat and I love the "race" mark on her face.


----------



## houseofelrond (Apr 30, 2009)

:O 'race' mark?? I'm intrigued! She is lovely thanks


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

I have tried doing a Google search, and I cannot find any images. I have always called a thin, squiggle-y or jagged-y line marking on a horse's face, a "race". It also usually starts at one nostril and goes up the bridge of the nose towards the eyes. I have asked at a horse color/marking forum because since I cannot find internet evidence, I am now unsure if it actually *is* a proper term for that kind of horse facial marking. ...and if it *isn't*, then I don't know _where_ I picked that term up...  

This is a pic of my Trio (_sister and 2 brothers: Silver, Toby and Mister_) in the center is Toby, who has a "race" mark on his face. It runs from his left muzzle, up to his eye and then jags towards his R ear on his forhead.









Here is a better pic of his face:








The day we rescued him from the owls:









Here is a kitty with a "blaze" marking. Her name was Blaze:


----------

